

Our start-up - Popcode, an augmented reality platform for mobile phones - cgauld
http://www.popcode.info

======
jaustin
This is impressive stuff - I like the map demo a lot - I always find digital
maps are useless as maps but great as search tools... Mixing the two is
awesome.

Any reason you didn't choose QR codes?

~~~
cgauld
So QR codes would have a number of advantages - a high data density, existing
libraries for decoding etc - but we went for the Popcode design in the end:

\- The Popcode identifiers are very easily decoded by our software - you just
have to casually view the Popcode with the app for it to be scanned whereas
you generally have to hold the phone very steady to scan QR codes.

\- Popcodes encode a sufficient amount of data to identify content for the
forseeable future (famous last words) but the scheme can be easily extended if
need be.

\- The "Popcode" as a brand directly identifies augmented reality content,
giving users some expectation as to the type of experience that they will have
if they scan one.

c

